# Any generic questions for panel?



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,


My nerves are already kicking in and i wondered if there are any generic questions that the panel might ask us, also are they're any questions we should be asking them when given the opportunity?


Were due for panel next Wednesday at 2pm!!!! We've got 9 on the panel xx


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but just wanted to wish you the best of luck next week.

It must be terrifying the thought of having 9 people to answer to, but I am sure you will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

How have you found the process? What have you enjoyed and what have you found challenging? and What have you learnt? seem to be pretty standard questions.... Masses of luck, you'll be just fine


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi 
We were at panel last week. I was nervous but they were lovely. We were asked how have you found the process, how will adoption/adopting change your lives, and a question a bit more specific to us but nothing awful.

Good luck


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Best of luck!

All of the above but had dog specific ones, where would dog sleep, would we be prepared to give her away etc

Also how we would deal with challenging behaviour xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We were asked how we would deal with a teenager with behaviour issues....we were being approved for one under 2!

I was terrified of AP but it really wasn't too bad at all. Good luck xx


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

hiya
we had ap on monday. It is not as bad as u think I was a nervous wreck but everyone on the panel were so nice and put me at ease. We were asked how did we find the process, how did we cope with our infertility, and then there were a few questions on our matching criteria and what time off work were planning to take off. It's easy for me to say now as it's over but seriously don't worry as the panel said to us they are not there to catch u out. good luck xx


----------

